# My Goal For 2008...



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

I am going to be spending this year in search of that 30" Speck on the Fly. I did get a 28" last year, so I know where she lives. It will mean a lot of pre-dawn trips wading silently on the grass beds, but I am willing to pay the price.


What are your fishing Goals for the year...

FW


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

To catch a flounder I am allowed to eat.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

just to get away from work more and fish more.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

As for trying new things, I want to get into fly fishing this year. I also want to get a bull red and a cobia this year.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Catch my first Cobia, and hopefully a few more. I'll be cheating though... got a boat to fish from 

Also want to fish the flats on the seaside of ESVA from a yak.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Buy a house so I have a place to store all my stuff.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

virginia boy 1 said:


> just to get away from work more and fish more.


me too


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

AtlantaKing said:


> Buy a house so I have a place to store all my stuff.


CT 
There are several guys on this that will gladly store the equipment for you.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

More trips to False Cape and other places that are off the beaten track.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

To catch a cobia from the beach in VA.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

To catch a cobia from the beach....anywhere!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

15 drum

10' + shark


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Goals*

Get my kayak,fish more,start prototype for a new fishing plug idea I came up with. 
bigfredOUT!


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

30 pier DRUM or 100 boat DRUM!!!


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

3 citations from the kayak


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

basstardo said:


> As for trying new things, I want to get into fly fishing this year. I also want to get a bull red and a cobia this year.


My mother, not knowing much toanything about fishing, bought me a rod for my birthday and its a fly fishing rod.. So I promised her I'd give it a shot..


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

im feeling a bull drum and a cobia from a yak... also looking for that citation largemouth.

other than fishing. i want to finish my jeep. i also want to land my first arial, floater, and ride my first barrel (surfing).


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> To catch a cobia from the beach....anywhere!




same here


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

to not sink my new kayak


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

Jaron15 said:


> 3 citations from the kayak


heck im going for six in the yak. this year


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

new goal....drive on beach..be able to stay on beach past 10 pm...then catch drum and shark...


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

catch 5 different citations got 1 so far


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

shark over 9 feet

cobia over 70

king mackeral over 40


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> shark over 9 feet
> 
> cobia over 70
> 
> king mackeral over 40


ill take a 71lb cobe, and 41lb king


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ill take a 71lb cobe, and 41lb king


ya might "take one" doesnt mean youll actually catch one, of course everybody lucks into trophys now & then


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Get in good enough shape so I can actually land a drum should I get lucky and manage to hook one :redface: !


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> ya might "take one" doesnt mean youll actually catch one, of course everybody lucks into trophys now & then



that must be true since even you caught a drum off the beach last year

even if it werent a real drum, at only 39"


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

my main goal is to lay on the beach for a good tan, enjoy the breeze, smell the salty air, and hopefully catch something on my surf rod in the process. I have heard that croakers are biting but I havnt been fishing yet this year. One of my girlfriends said that her dad has been catching some really big rockfish in the Potomac River on his boat.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

Plan on getting my yak or canoe and land my first cobia off of it, if that's even possible. And plan on getting a fly rod and be in the inlet!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*My first...*

Hit my first good Spec on Sunday...22' caught in the Ware River.

This is going to be a good year.

FW


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

nice man , gratz on the catch .


so far this year ive caught a 29 and 35 inch striper! shattering my old record catch of 19 inches. looks like this may be a good year. :fishing:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Get the yak wet get proficient and catch MONSTERS. Get good at fishing salt water .


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

50lb+ striper


----------



## Tnarg (May 3, 2007)

To distract myself from exploring and goofing off with my new yak long enough to remember I got it with fishing in mind. Find some viable commando camping spots. Catch something fantastically ugly, and utilize it as a (perhaps crudely) taxidermied hood ornament. Get salty.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

Get more time fishing with my sons. got a flounder last year big enough to eat, now looking for my first 40" striper. good on the drum, and flounder for a bit, get my oldest son his first keeper flounder.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

To catch Reds in the Chesapeake Bay or Delaware from the shore.Catch my first over 30"Redfish;and just catch more fish in general.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

a paper drum, cobia, and striper on the yak


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

to eat my first pipping plover omlet with some fried oyster catcher or tern biscuits:beer:


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i'll take two of those to go


----------



## vince322 (May 15, 2007)

*trout*



Fly Wacko said:


> I am going to be spending this year in search of that 30" Speck on the Fly. I did get a 28" last year, so I know where she lives. It will mean a lot of pre-dawn trips wading silently on the grass beds, but I am willing to pay the price.
> 
> 
> What are your fishing Goals for the year...
> ...


Where are you wading in??


----------



## marcus78 (May 9, 2008)

Get a citation for freshwater and saltwater. Never got a citation ever. Time to get one!


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Looking for some big Biters off the beach this year. Caught plenty in boats out of Montauk and Commack back on Long Island but Want to hook some monsters off the beach . Also looking to add Cobia and some Pompano to the List of Fish Caught


----------

